# BB threading in 595



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello, please forgive the obvious/dumb question, but is the threading on the 595 BB English or italian? I believe its English but can anyone confirm?

thanks!


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

It's english thread


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

thank you


----------

